# Flight Agencies (plane ticket)



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Anyone know any good flight agency stores that have cheap deals on plane tickets? I went to two different stores and both have different prices. Just wanna look for more to look for the best price. 

Please recommend me a place 

Thanks,
Clint.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Check online prices and do a comparison. check the airlines website also. 
then go to Silkway at Surrey Central mall. Those are the cheapest channels I've taken to find the best deal on plane tickets.

it all depends on where you're going and the seasonality. 

Good luck.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I always use either: Expedia.ca Travel Deals: Book Cheap Flights, Discount Hotels & Vacation Packages or Travelocity.ca Travel: Cheap Airline Tickets, Hotels, Flights, Vacations, Cruises & Car Rentals | Travelocity.ca when searching for airline fares. There are others but they all seem pretty comparable in prices. Good luck in your search. By the way leaving mid-week seems to be cheaper then on weekends.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I just checked the prices online that sunshine_1965 gave me. The prices were higher the the agency store ive been to. So im guessing website ones are higher prices?

Anyone have any place they could recommend me by any chance?

Thanks.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Are the agency prices tax and fees included? These website prices are.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I find Travelocity and Orbitz are always cheaper than a travel agent


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> Are the agency prices tax and fees included? These website prices are.


Yep agency prices are tax and fees included. The online prices i see cheap prices but under the price in small letters it says +450 taxes in fees (not exact number but around there). Lets just say all the agency I called, it was cheaper then the online prices by 200-300. So I wanted to see more agencies and compare prices with the different agencies I've called.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I find Travelocity and Orbitz are always cheaper than a travel agent


Is that right? Maybe it depends on which airline and what destination we take. The closer to Canada i find it more cheaper. I am planning on going to Philippines so yeah. hehe 

Any filipino's here wanna share where they get there ticket when they go to Philippines


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Keep monitoring the airline tickets every few days. Departing weekdays saves you an extra hundred or so.

Talk to the travel agent such as silkway and have the agent monitor the ticket price and if the price

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

When do you plan on going and to which part. I can ask a couple of my customers whom they buy there tickets from when traveling back to the Philippines.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Keep monitoring the airline tickets every few days. Departing weekdays saves you an extra hundred or so.
> 
> Talk to the travel agent such as silkway and have the agent monitor the ticket price and if the price
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


Yep, called there this afternoon, they have one of the nice prices. Thanks.
But still shopping around to see if there's any cheaper ones


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

sunshine_1965 said:


> When do you plan on going and to which part. I can ask a couple of my customers whom they buy there tickets from when traveling back to the Philippines.


I land in Manila airport. And I'm hoping to make it for my cousins birthday which is on February 15. I wanted to go January also because 2 of my aunts and 1 of my cousins birthday is on that month but January seems to still be a peak season and the prices were expensive too. I went to Philippines last year february also, I got a ticket for 895 including taxes and fees. But when I called the same lady that sold me the ticket last year, they didn't have that sale yet. I bought the ticket february and left 2 1/2 weeks later haha.

Maybe I should just wait until february to get hopefully the same deal as last year? Is that how it works? Anyone know?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The times you're going is slow season, but for some reason, my kooyah buddies say tickets are always pricey. 

Keep doing your own ticket price shopping, 

If anything send me a PM or send me a text with the price you were quoted, i may be able to find a bit of savings for you.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

Timing is everything when you buy a ticket. There are travel forums that you can join. When an inexpensive ticket pops up, strike like a hawk.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Timing is everything when you buy a ticket. There are travel forums that you can join. When an inexpensive ticket pops up, strike like a hawk.


I totally agree. Ticket price deals come and go so you'll need to keep a hawk's eye on thr deal you're willing to pay. Don't get gouged 

Happy travels.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

yeah haha i guess ill have to call in every once in a while.

If anyone else know any other travel agency they go to. Please let me know so I can compare prices with them too.

Thanks.


----------

